# Vaccinations/Vaccination failure in poultry



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a link regarding vaccinating:
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ps030

Here's a link regarding vaccine failure:
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/vm062


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

I suspect lots of soft shell egg laying problems are a result of unclean vaccination practices at hatcheries. I remember reading about what is commonly called "egg drop syndrome" being a result of that.


----------

